# Detective Pikachu Custom Amiibo



## astrangeone (Apr 8, 2018)

Made from a "smash" pikachu (actually a fake amiibo figurine from China), repainted and sculpted with apoxie sculpt.

This was fun, but holy hell, getting the perfect colour for his coffee and hat..


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice work! This actually reminds me, isn't there an official detective Pikachu amiibo coming out soon?


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Apr 9, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nice work! This actually reminds me, isn't there an official detective Pikachu amiibo coming out soon?



If I’m not mistaken it came out when the game was released here in the U.S.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 9, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nice work! This actually reminds me, isn't there an official detective Pikachu amiibo coming out soon?



There is!  He's huge although.  I have him "new in box" and I don't want to display the guy.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

This is nice! I like the cookies and coffee. Nice touch!


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 13, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> This is nice! I like the cookies and coffee. Nice touch!



I'm working on retouching pikachu's skin tone and I refilled the coffee cup to the max level.  I will be posting after everything is dry and sealed.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

astrangeone said:


> I'm working on retouching pikachu's skin tone and I refilled the coffee cup to the max level.  I will be posting after everything is dry and sealed.


It's very well done.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 14, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> It's very well done.



Thanks!  I'm working on a reposed Lottie now - with a beauty blender and a makeup compact in one hand.


----------

